# Fastest way to stain cedar siding?!



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Im on a cedar siding job - I have 5,000 ft sq of it to pr-stain front back and sides with sickens oil based stain. Im using a brush and were beginning to fall behind on it

Would there be any better luck using a roller and then backbrushing over it once or twice? I really need to increase production.


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

Airless sprayer?


----------



## Contractor Joe (Sep 28, 2011)

finakat said:


> Im on a cedar siding job - I have 5,000 ft sq of it to pr-stain front back and sides with sickens oil based stain. Im using a brush and were beginning to fall behind on it
> 
> Would there be any better luck using a roller and then backbrushing over it once or twice? I really need to increase production.


Definitely look into getting an air compressor and a sprayer or at the bare minimum a roller!


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the Graco Magnum X5 and I like it. I don't use it everyday but I have used it for fences and decks and it worked well. Just using it on the job you're on would probably pay for it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

back brushing is still the best:thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not smart with finishes but wouldn't a brush offer a better quality coverage than spraying?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

seems spraying it on and brushing it in would save a lot of time. I bought a larger pretty nice unit from SW for one job. It more than paid for itself-depends on how you write up the job/contract. It's been sitting around for a year now-good deal to be had!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Oconomowoc said:


> I'm not smart with finishes but wouldn't a brush offer a better quality coverage than spraying?


some will argue that point,but i think the combination of spraying and back brushing is the way to go with a rough textured exterior wood siding..and if it is, even though it's graded on the smooth side it's best rough side out imo


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

o my lord your gonna be there forever doing all that by hand.

i always spray then brush it out. it will increase your speed 3 or 4x at least


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I stained a bunch of shingles once long time ago. I just dipped them and then put them on an aluminum gutter that was sloped. All the excess stain ran into a bucket and I could add it back to the dipping stain when done. Brushing will take forever. What kind of a stain are you using? I think I was using a transparent or semi-transparent oil stain


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you can buy it pre stained you know?factory coated is the only way to fly


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if your doing it yourself,i would concentrate getting full coverage on the back,there is no second coating that after install

and 1 final coat after install is how i would do it


----------

